

Announcing the UBiome $100k Microbiome Grant Contest - accarmichael
http://www.ubiomeblog.com/announcing-the-ubiome-100k-microbiome-grant-contest/

======
chuie
"...is offering talented researchers with big ideas a grant of up to $100,000
of microbiome sampling kits"

This is not a $100k grant, this is a grant of $100k worth of microbiome kits.

